# Just an idea...



## richajf (Jan 8, 2012)

I have no development experience or knowledge of my own, but I'm wondering if it would be possible to add app shortcuts to the bottom bar in ICS, particularly for tablets... like how you can pin applications to the taskbar in win7. Just an idea, and would be great for multitasking on something like the transformer prime.

Also, mods, please feel free to move this to the proper forum if it isn't in the right place. I wasn't sure where to put this.


----------



## Tripem77 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm working on this right now. I might fail miserably, but I'm gonna try.


----------

